# Leapster 2 vs. Leapster Explorer



## O's mommy (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting my 6 yo DD one of these for Christmas and I'm not sure which one to get. The Leapster 2 says it's for ages 4-7 and the Explorer says it's for ages 4-9. I was thinking of getting the Explorer because she is on the end of the 4-7 range for the Leapster 2.

So is the age range for the Explorer because it has a camera and video feature or is it because the games are more difficult?


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm going to guess it's because of the camera. I got my DS1 a Leapster2 when he was 4, now he's 5. All of the games he has have differing levels of difficulty within the same game. So he played a Batman math game at 4 that was basically just him id'ing the numbers and geometrical shapes, now he's moved on to basic addition/subtraction, and he still has multiplication/division, even/odd numbers, etc to go through. I've been very pleased w/ the Leapster and the games we've gotten.

Try going to Amazon and reading the reviews about them and the games. That's how I decided on the L2 and all the games we've gotten.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

DD is 4 and will be getting the Explorer for xmas...to me I think it just looks like an upgraded leapster2 with the games having an age range that you can make go higher. The camera is easy enough for even the 4's to works so I don't really think that is the reason. I think honestly that you can just set the games for higher levels. I also think some of the apps for it can expand it for harder/age appropriate levels as well.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattyprincess*
> 
> DD is 4 and will be getting the Explorer for xmas...to me I think it just looks like an upgraded leapster2 with the games having an age range that you can make go higher. The camera is easy enough for even the 4's to works so I don't really think that is the reason. I think honestly that you can just set the games for higher levels. I also think some of the apps for it can expand it for harder/age appropriate levels as well.


The games can be played on either one. The games set the difficulty, the device is just the platform to play them. To me it seems the camera is the only difference--they look identical.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Is the explorer backwards compatible with the leapster/leapster 2 games? Or can you *only* play explorer games??


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque*
> 
> Is the explorer backwards compatible with the leapster/leapster 2 games? Or can you *only* play explorer games??


No it isn't compatible. Leapster and Leapster2 are compatible. We have Leapster (garage sale for a buck) and Leapster2. DS loves them and is getting the Explorer for Christmas. It has apps an online stuff that can be done with it. There are extra accessories for it. It has a built in e-reader. *The camera is not built in*....it is extra.


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattyprincess*
> 
> DD is 4 and will be getting the Explorer for xmas...to me I think it just looks like an upgraded leapster2 with the games having an age range that you can make go higher. The camera is easy enough for even the 4's to works so I don't really think that is the reason. I think honestly that you can just set the games for higher levels. I also think some of the apps for it can expand it for harder/age appropriate levels as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbymom05*
> 
> The games can be played on either one. The games set the difficulty, the device is just the platform to play them. To me it seems the camera is the only difference--they look identical.


....This is what I said lol. That the games on the leapster explorer can be set to a harder/higher level then the games on the leapster. Which is the reason for the higher age range on the explorer. The games for the explorer are only for the explorer you cannot play leapster games on the explorer...


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chattyprincess*
> 
> ....This is what I said lol. That the games on the leapster explorer can be set to a harder/higher level then the games on the leapster. Which is the reason for the higher age range on the explorer. The games for the explorer are only for the explorer you cannot play leapster games on the explorer...
> 
> Oops, didn't realize totally different.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Honestly, I'd get a Nintendo DS instead. The age guidelines on Leapster games are really off. They are all too young and too easy for my 6 year old and she is not a video game prodigy. There are so many more games available (including educational ones) and the system will last for years. It is a more robust machine and, honestly, easier to use.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom*
> 
> Honestly, I'd get a Nintendo DS instead. The age guidelines on Leapster games are really off. They are all too young and too easy for my 6 year old and she is not a video game prodigy. There are so many more games available (including educational ones) and the system will last for years. It is a more robust machine and, honestly, easier to use.


Very true....I didn't even pay attention to OP child's age. My ds has a Nintendo DS and has been playing with it for ayear now....he turns 4 next month. The Leapsters are good for educational games...the DS though, is great fun for a lot longer.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom*
> 
> Honestly, I'd get a Nintendo DS instead. The age guidelines on Leapster games are really off. They are all too young and too easy for my 6 year old and she is not a video game prodigy. There are so many more games available (including educational ones) and the system will last for years. It is a more robust machine and, honestly, easier to use.


ITA. My ds was probably more into computer games at 6 than the average 6 yo but we borrowed a friend's Leapster when he was maybe 5 and he was SO uninterested in it. The nintendo ds has many more possibilities with games that are fun through adulthood.


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4evermom*
> 
> ITA. My ds was probably more into computer games at 6 than the average 6 yo but we borrowed a friend's Leapster when he was maybe 5 and he was SO uninterested in it. The nintendo ds has many more possibilities with games that are fun through adulthood.


Another advantage of the DS is that there is a thriving market in used games, which can save you a great deal of money over time. You can also sell outgrown games and get new ones. I had trouble getting rid of used Leapster games on Freecycle.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Count me in the "I wouldn't buy a Leapster for a six-year-old" camp. The DS is SO much more versatile. Or, for that matter, so is an iPod Touch. Leapster games are very easy. I think their age ranges are way off.

-e


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyMommaToo*
> 
> Count me in the "I wouldn't buy a Leapster for a six-year-old" camp. The DS is SO much more versatile. Or, for that matter, so is an iPod Touch. Leapster games are very easy. I think their age ranges are way off.
> 
> -e


I have been looking for some feedback here on the Leapsters & other games. I know nothing about this stuff. DD1 is only 3 but has totally mastered my iphone. (no flames please-she has older cousins & is exposed to this stuff) We have tons of free apps as well as a few $1.99 ones. She traces letters/numbers, does virtual puzzles, books, coloring games etc. She can also flip through my pics & play music. I even made her a play list of her own. My Mom ended up getting her the Fisher Price IXL (@ $60) with 2 games ($25 each) for her 3rd bday. It is an e-reader (no frills), an art studio, photo viewer, an mp3 player & a gaming system. She does love it, as does her 4 yo cousin BUT we are realizing that the apps on my phone are so much more robust & well...cooler. And FP has been very slow to release more games...plus I am not sure I want to sink any money into more games for it when there are so many amazing kids apps for less than $2???

Sooo...now we are seriously considering a refurbished ipod touch for Christmas. Refurbished from Apple comes with a 1 yr warranty too (plus we would get a good protective case for it). It just seems like a better overall purchase & something she won't outgrow.


----------

